# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  کدبرای خواندن تصاویر

## sama.66

سلام
من یه کددارم که میخوام 2000تاتصویروبخونه ولی نمیدونم چرا هردفعه فقط یکیومیخونه لطفاراهنمایی کنیدimage_files=dir(fullfile(cd,'\*.JPG'));
current_directory=cd;
dimension=size(image_files);
number_of_samples=dimension(1);
Q=1;
while (Q<=number_of_samples)


    if Q>=2
        Q=1;
    end

file_name=image_files(Q).name;
file=strcat(current_directory,'\',file_name);

----------


## rahnema1

سلام این را ببینید جواب میده؟

image_files=dir(fullfile(cd,'\*.JPG'));
current_directory=cd;
dimension=size(image_files);
number_of_samples=dimension(1);
Q=1;
for Q=1:number_of_samples
	file_name=image_files(Q).name;
	file=strcat(current_directory,'\',file_name); 
end

----------


## sama.66

نه متاسفانه اینم جواب نمیده لطفا یه راهنمایی دیگه بکنید

----------


## rahnema1

> نه متاسفانه اینم جواب نمیده لطفا یه راهنمایی دیگه بکنید


فرض کنیم تصاویر شما در فولدری به نام 
C:\myfiles\images
باشند. با این کار تصاویر، خوانده شده و در سلول myimages قرار می گیرن

cd 'C:\myfiles\images'
image_files=dir('*.jpg');
dimension=size(image_files);
number_of_samples=dimension(1);
myimages={};
for Q=1:number_of_samples
	file_name=image_files(Q).name;
	myimages{Q}=imread(file_name);
end

----------


## sama.66

خب الان اون چیزی که مدنظرم بوداینه من کلا کدروواستون میفرستم ،میخوام تصاویروبخونه(فعلا یه تصویربراتون میفرستم ولی باید2000تاتصویروبخونه )  عملیاتی روی اون انجام میگیره  دراخر میخوام که ذخیره کنه تو یه فایلی من بتونم اون فایل روبازکنم و ازتصاویرجدید استفاده کنم،البته یه سری mفایل هست که بایدتوادرس مربوطه کپی بشه تابرنامه اجرابشه الان من نمیدونم اوناروچجوری بفرستم

----------


## rahnema1

بالاخره معلوم نشد چیکار می خواهید بکنید.
فایلهای m را می تونید همه را باهم زیپ کنید و فایل زیپ را در این سایت آپلود کنید:
http://www.sharefile.ir
بعد هم لینک اون را بفرستید

----------


## sama.66

http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404362434.rar
file row_finder ra ejra konid

----------


## rahnema1

> http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404362434.rar
> file row_finder ra ejra konid


ببینید فکر کنم یه برنامه ای بوده که دستکاری شده لطفا بگید این مقدار Q را برای چی تغییر دادید؟ از اولش این طور بوده یا شما تغییر دادید تا یه فکری واسش بکنیم اگه حکمتی در کار بوده که عیبی نداره ولی اگه کسی تغییر داده فکر کنم کاملا داشته لقمه را دور سر خودش می چرخونده

----------


## sama.66

نه این کداصلیه کسی هم دستکاری نکرده،مقدارQ راتغییرندادم

----------


## rahnema1

الان چند تا تصویر ایجاد میشه کدومش را می خواهید ذخیره کنید؟

----------


## sama.66

تصویری که فقط ازپلاکه میخوام سیوبشه،بعداینکه هرچی تصویردارم رو بتونه بخونه نه اینکه فقط یه تصویربخونه نمیدونم حلقشوچجوری تغییربدم که تا تصویراخربتونه بخونه عملیاتوروش انجام بده

----------


## rahnema1

> تصویری که فقط ازپلاکه میخوام سیوبشه،بعداینکه هرچی تصویردارم رو بتونه بخونه نه اینکه فقط یه تصویربخونه نمیدونم حلقشوچجوری تغییربدم که تا تصویراخربتونه بخونه عملیاتوروش انجام بده


اینو که می دونم منظورم اینه که آیا  متغیر AM ذخیره بشه یا BW ؟

----------


## sama.66

AM ذخیره بشه

----------


## rahnema1

اگه اسم فایل قبلی abc.jpg باشه فایل جدید میشه edited-abc.jpg 
http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404425618.zip

----------


## sama.66

خیلی لطف کردید :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: ،اگه بخوام فقط خودپلاک ذخیره بشه(یعنی مرحله ی اخر،فکرمیکردم AMفقط تصویرپلاکه نمیدونستم که یه قسمت ازبدنه ماشین هم توی تصویرهست) ونمایش هم داده بشه تغیراتش به چه صورته؟؟

----------


## rahnema1

> خیلی لطف کردید،اگه بخوام فقط خودپلاک ذخیره بشه(یعنی مرحله ی اخر،فکرمیکردم AMفقط تصویرپلاکه نمیدونستم که یه قسمت ازبدنه ماشین هم توی تصویرهست) ونمایش هم داده بشه تغیراتش به چه صورته؟؟


باید یه برنامه گیربیارید که بتونه پلاک را جدا کنه. من دقیقا الگوریتمشو نمیدونم

----------


## sama.66

خب برنامه ی اصلی همین کارومیکنه اگه شمااجراش کنید میبینیدکه خروجی فقط نمایش تصویرپلاک بودمن میخوام همون  ذخیره بشه ،احتمالا AMیک مرحله قبل اون هست

----------


## rahnema1

> خب برنامه ی اصلی همین کارومیکنه اگه شمااجراش کنید میبینیدکه خروجی فقط نمایش تصویرپلاک بودمن میخوام همون  ذخیره بشه ،احتمالا AMیک مرحله قبل اون هست


http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404671116.zip

----------


## sama.66

مرسی ،خط198 ارور میده،I1 رو نمیشناسه

----------


## rahnema1

> مرسی ،خط198 ارور میده،I1 رو نمیشناسه


این یکی
http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404625140.zip

----------


## sama.66

خیلی عالی بودواقعاممنونم،فقط این سوال اخرم  اینه که میشه  توی current_directory یه newfolder بسازم که این تصاویر مستقیماتوی اون ذخیره بشن

----------


## rahnema1

> خیلی عالی بودواقعاممنونم،فقط این سوال اخرم  اینه که میشه  توی current_directory یه newfolder بسازم که این تصاویر مستقیماتوی اون ذخیره بشن


http://www.sharefile.ir/uploads/1404714966.zip

----------


## sama.66

ممنون لطف کردید

----------

